# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मेरे कुछ राज़ लगेंगे आपके हाथ { some unique tips and ideas}

## Dark Rider

जी हा में फिर से तैयार हू कुछ नया लाने के लिए 



इसलिए तैयार रहिएगा इस धमाकेदार सूत्र के लिए

----------


## Lovely.indian

आने दो मित्र

----------


## aditya_gujral1

हम इन्तेज़ार कर रहे है...जल्दी इस राज़ से पर्दा उठाये.....

----------


## The White hat Hacker

हम आपकी प्रतीक्छा कर रहें हैं

----------


## Black Pearl

> साजिद भाई कहीं तो छोड़ दिया करो मनोज जी को


मेरा सूत्र देखा की नहीं, http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3816

----------


## jhatka

*जल्दी पेश किया जाए ............*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *जल्दी पेश किया जाए ............*


टाइम लगेगा यार अभी तो मेरा dropbox भी नखरे कर रहा है

----------


## blue24

मनोज भाई थोडा जल्दी करो हम सभी राज़ जानने के लिए उत्सुक है | :question:

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## Dark Rider

यार मुझे किसी नेगेटिव पॉइंट दिए है जो गलत बात है 
मेने पहले ही कह दिया है में टाइम लूँगा क्योकि मेरा dropbox अकाउंट ब्लोक किया हुआ है सो कृपया करके सभी  शांत रहे और सहयोग करे 

उम्मीद है आप मेरे भावना को समझ सकते है में सभी का भला ही चाहता हू किसी का टाइम खराब करना  मुझे भी पसनद नहीं है लेकिन में dropbox की प्रोब्लम की वजह से विवश हू 

आशा है सभी सहयोग करेंगे 

और में जल्द ही इस सूत्र में जान डाल दूँगा

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*दोस्त वही हे जो दोस्त की समस्या समझे...अत: आशा करता हू सभी महानुभाव मनोज का सहयोग करें.*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*भाई बताओ क्या बताना चाहते हो ??????????
हम इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

लो भाई अब काम पर लग जाता हू 

तो सबसे 
पहली ट्रिक  मूवी को बगेर पूरा डाउनलोड किये चला के देखना 

जिससे प्रिंट quality और ऑडियो के बारे में पता चल जाये ताकि आप गलत या खराब  प्रिंट की मूवी डाउनलोड करने से बचे 

जब भी आप mipony से कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड करते है तो यह फाइल के डाउनलोड शुरू होते  ही एक .part नामक फाइल बनाता है 

जैसे यह 




बस अब इसे ओपन करो ऐसे



इसके बाद यह विंडो आएगी 



अब vlc को चुनो

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके vlc अब उस फाइल को repair के लिए पूछेगा don't repair पर क्लिक कर दो



आपकी फाइल बिना पूरा डाउनलोड हुए ही चल गई 

अब फिल्म या विडियो ठीक लगे तो पूरा डाउनलोड करो नहीं तो वही पर cancel

आपकी फाइल कहाँ डाउनलोड हो रही है यह तो आपको पता ही  होगा नहीं पता है तो जान ले

----------


## Dark Rider

जिन सदस्यों के पास mipony नहीं है वह यहाँ से ले 

http://www.mipony.net/

यह एक डाउनलोड मेनेजर है जो डाउनलोड में मदद करता है

----------


## Dark Rider

आप जब भी कोई गाना  या फिल्म गूगल पर सर्च करे तो mediafire पर ही करे 

क्योकि यहाँ resume देती है साथ ही unlimited डाउनलोड भी 

किसी खास गाने के लिए गूगल पर इसे सर्च करे  

Google: site:mediafire.com mp3|wma|ogg “tujhe bhula diya ”

विडियो फाइल के लिए इस तरह से 

site:mediafire.com tujhe bhula diya asf|rm|avi|mp4|wmv|flv

यहाँ गाने का नाम अपने हिसाब से change कर ले

कुछ इस तरह से परिणाम सामने आयेंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

आपने कई साईट देखि  होगी जो वेटिंग टाइम दिखाती है और कुछ सेकंड्स या मिनट के बाद ही डाउनलोड करने देती है  इससे मुक्ति पाने के लिए 
आप सभी डाउनलोड करते समय firefox का उपयोग करे और firefox  में एक addons डाल ले skipscreen 

यह जल्दी डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगी और कई बार तो वो उल जलूल नंबर भी नहीं डालने पड़ेंगे 



SkipScreen is a free Firefox add-on that skips the clicking and waiting on sites like RapidShare, Megaupload, Mediafire, zShare, and more!
Never download music without it.
add to firefox

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत सही जानकारी है.थेकस

----------


## niraj161

बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद  भाई

----------


## jaihind20

*मनोज भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने ... अभी एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ मुझे भी कुछ राज़ बताने हैं क्या यहाँ इस सूत्र मैं बताऊ . लेकिन कुछ दिनों के बाद बताऊंगा .एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ*

----------


## saam

> लो भाई अब काम पर लग जाता हू 
> 
> तो सबसे 
> पहली ट्रिक मूवी को बगेर पूरा डाउनलोड किये चला के देखना 
> 
> जिससे प्रिंट quality और ऑडियो के बारे में पता चल जाये ताकि आप गलत या खराब प्रिंट की मूवी डाउनलोड करने से बचे 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




मनोज भाई अगर IDM DALA हुआ हे तो डाउनलोड ओपसन कौन सा दिखायेगा MIPONY या IDM

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई अगर IDM DALA हुआ हे तो डाउनलोड ओपसन कौन सा दिखायेगा MIPONY या IDM


दोनों ही वर्क करेंगे लेकिन में आज भी इन साईट से तो mipony  से ही डाउनलोड करता हू

----------


## Ranveer

> आपने कई साईट देखि  होगी जो वेटिंग टाइम दिखाती है और कुछ सेकंड्स या मिनट के बाद ही डाउनलोड करने देती है  इससे मुक्ति पाने के लिए 
> आप सभी डाउनलोड करते समय firefox का उपयोग करे और firefox  में एक addons डाल ले skipscreen 
> 
> यह जल्दी डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगी और कई बार तो वो उल जलूल नंबर भी नहीं डालने पड़ेंगे 
> 
> 
> 
> SkipScreen is a free Firefox add-on that skips the clicking and waiting on sites like RapidShare, Megaupload, Mediafire, zShare, and more!
> Never download music without it.
> add to firefox


ये मुझे सबसे ज्यादा पसंद आई
धन्यवाद मनोज जी ....मेरी तरफ से रेपो+

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये मुझे सबसे ज्यादा पसंद आई
> धन्यवाद मनोज जी ....मेरी तरफ से रेपो+


चलो दिल को सुकून मिला आपको थैंक्स एंड same to यू

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने ... अभी एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ मुझे भी कुछ राज़ बताने हैं क्या यहाँ इस सूत्र मैं बताऊ . लेकिन कुछ दिनों के बाद बताऊंगा .एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ*


JAIHIND भाई जरुर बताइयेगा कुछ तो मेरे भी काम आये

----------


## ravi chacha

धन्यवाद मनोज जी ....मेरी तरफ से रेपो+

----------


## badboy123455

> जिन सदस्यों के पास mipony नहीं है वह यहाँ से ले 
> 
> http://www.mipony.net/
> 
> यह एक डाउनलोड मेनेजर है जो डाउनलोड में मदद करता है


 *MTM भाई इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद* *रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे* *क्या MIPONY से हम तोर्रेंट फाइल या फिल्म भी डाउनलोड कर साकते हे

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मनोज भाई मेगा विडियो या पोर्न लिंक से कैसे ओं लाइन चलती मूवी को डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है.किरपा इस पर परकाश डाले

----------


## rashmiluck

Manoj Ji Mai Filesonoc.com se download kar rahi thi lekin koi fayeda nahi hua ho sakta hi mujhe use nahi karne aa raha ho kripya margdarshan kare install karne ke bad bhi waiting time 14 min dikha raha hi



> आपने कई साईट देखि  होगी जो वेटिंग टाइम दिखाती है और कुछ सेकंड्स या मिनट के बाद ही डाउनलोड करने देती है  इससे मुक्ति पाने के लिए 
> आप सभी डाउनलोड करते समय firefox का उपयोग करे और firefox  में एक addons डाल ले skipscreen 
> 
> यह जल्दी डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगी और कई बार तो वो उल जलूल नंबर भी नहीं डालने पड़ेंगे 
> 
> 
> 
> SkipScreen is a free Firefox add-on that skips the clicking and waiting on sites like RapidShare, Megaupload, Mediafire, zShare, and more!
> Never download music without it.
> add to firefox

----------


## Dark Rider

> Manoj Ji Mai Filesonoc.com se download kar rahi thi lekin koi fayeda nahi hua ho sakta hi mujhe use nahi karne aa raha ho kripya margdarshan kare install karne ke bad bhi waiting time 14 min dikha raha hi


जी आपको यहाँ तो इतना टाइम ही मिलेगा 

लेकिन डाउनलोड से पहले जो १ मिनट या कुछ सेकंड्स का वेट दिखाता है वो नहीं आएगा

----------


## badboy123455

> *MTM भाई इस जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद* *रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे* *क्या MIPONY से हम तोर्रेंट फाइल या फिल्म भी डाउनलोड कर साकते हे
> 
> *


 *मनोज भाई इसके बारे में भी बता दे*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई इसके बारे में भी बता दे*


जी नहीं यह torrent  नहीं करता है यह इन साईट को सपोर्ट करता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मेगा विडियो या पोर्न लिंक से कैसे ओं लाइन चलती मूवी को डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है.किरपा इस पर परकाश डाले


जी mipony में लिंक को पेस्ट करके डाले यह इसे भी  डाउनलोड कर लेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मनोज भाई मेगा विडियो या पोर्न लिंक से कैसे ओं लाइन चलती मूवी को डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है.किरपा इस पर परकाश डाले


भाई मेरी समस्या का भी समाधान करो

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मेरी समस्या का भी समाधान करो


idm को डाउनलोड करो और इंस्टाल कर लो अब जब कोई विडियो नेट से चलाओगे तो यह डाउनलोड का option देगा डाउनलोड कर लेना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> idm को डाउनलोड करो और इंस्टाल कर लो अब जब कोई विडियो नेट से चलाओगे तो यह डाउनलोड का option देगा डाउनलोड कर लेना


थेंक्स दोस्त.

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की हमें जो 2 या 3 या 4 लिंक को डाउनलोड करना हे उसे एक ही साथ सेलेक्ट कर के डाउनलोड कर सके.
जेसे की 
http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.004
ये बहोत छोटी साइज़ की फाइल हे और एक डाउनलोड होने के बाद 15 मिनिट का वैट करना पड़ता हे क्या ये साब एक साथ डाउनलोड की जा सकती हे.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की हमें जो 2 या 3 या 4 लिंक को डाउनलोड करना हे उसे एक ही साथ सेलेक्ट कर के डाउनलोड कर सके.
> जेसे की 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.004
> ये बहोत छोटी साइज़ की फाइल हे और एक डाउनलोड होने के बाद 15 मिनिट का वैट करना पड़ता हे क्या ये साब एक साथ डाउनलोड की जा सकती हे.


जी नहीं आपको premium account लेना होगा इसके लिए तो 



में कुछ जरुर करता हू समय दे

----------


## rashmiluck

Thanks Yar You are Magician.  aaj rapidshare se download kar rahi thi no wait time no captcha.



> जी आपको यहाँ तो इतना टाइम ही मिलेगा 
> 
> लेकिन डाउनलोड से पहले जो १ मिनट या कुछ सेकंड्स का वेट दिखाता है वो नहीं आएगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> Thanks Yar You are Magician.  aaj rapidshare se download kar rahi thi no wait time no captcha.


आपका स्वागत है आशा है आगे भी आपकी मदद करता रहूँगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मनोज भाई क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की हमें जो 2 या 3 या 4 लिंक को डाउनलोड करना हे उसे एक ही साथ सेलेक्ट कर के डाउनलोड कर सके.
> जेसे की 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/123456/VM1OnCD.rar.004
> ये बहोत छोटी साइज़ की फाइल हे और एक डाउनलोड होने के बाद 15 मिनिट का वैट करना पड़ता हे क्या ये साब एक साथ डाउनलोड की जा सकती हे.


सीधा सादा सच्चा लीगल तरीका प्रस्तुत है :BangHead:
आप जैसे डाउनलोड करते हैं खुशी से करें और जब वेट का मैसज़ आये तो 
अपना इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन को रिस्टार्ट करें  और फिर  डाउनलोड करें आराम से होगा  :clap:
फूल स्पीड के साथ कृपया उत्तर अवश्य दें

----------


## Devil khan

*dost क्या आप मुझे यह  बता सकते है की गूगल क्रोम मैं पुरे पेज का जो ट्रांसलेट ओपसन आता है वो मेरे  मैं नहीं आ रहा क्या आप मुझे बता सकते है मैं किसी पेज को कैसे त्ट्रांसलेट   करू.................  मैंने दुबारा इंस्टाल कर के भी ददेखा पर फिर भी उसका ट्रांसलेट ओपसन नहीं आ रहा ............क्रिया मेरी मदद करे ...........
*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *dost क्या आप मुझे यह  बता सकते है की गूगल क्रोम मैं पुरे पेज का जो ट्रांसलेट ओपसन आता है वो मेरे  मैं नहीं आ रहा क्या आप मुझे बता सकते है मैं किसी पेज को कैसे त्ट्रांसलेट   करू.................  मैंने दुबारा इंस्टाल कर के भी ददेखा पर फिर भी उसका ट्रांसलेट ओपसन नहीं आ रहा ............क्रिया मेरी मदद करे ...........
> *


यार आप respected व्यक्ति हो इतना तो समझा करो की एक सवाल एक ही जगह हो सभी जगह नहीं

----------


## saam

> सीधा सादा सच्चा लीगल तरीका प्रस्तुत है :BangHead:
> आप जैसे डाउनलोड करते हैं खुशी से करें और जब वेट का मैसज़ आये तो 
> अपना इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन को रिस्टार्ट करें और फिर डाउनलोड करें आराम से होगा :clap:
> फूल स्पीड के साथ कृपया उत्तर अवश्य दें




बहोत बहोत सुक्रिया गुरु.
साजिद भाई आप ने तो कमाल कर दिया धोती को फाड के रुमाल कर दिया.

----------


## saam

मनोज भाई मेरी समस्या का हल हो गया हे,
अगर आपके पास कोई जानकारी हासिल हो तो जरूर से बताना.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मेरी समस्या का हल हो गया हे,
> अगर आपके पास कोई जानकारी हासिल हो तो जरूर से बताना.


जी जरुर में पूरी कोशिश में हू की आपको नेट कनेक्शन रिस्टार्ट भी न करना पड़े और repid शेयर लगातार डाउनलोड दे

----------


## bindasanuj

सानदार जा रहा है ..... निरन्तरता वनाए रखेँ... 
अधिक जानकारी की अपेक्षा है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने ... अभी एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ मुझे भी कुछ राज़ बताने हैं क्या यहाँ इस सूत्र मैं बताऊ . लेकिन कुछ दिनों के बाद बताऊंगा .एक्जाम की वज़ह से व्यस्त हूँ*


भाई में आपके राज़ का इंतजार कर रहा हू कुछ तो हो जाये

----------


## sukhveer

sajid bhai internet connection ko kaise restart karen.


> सीधा सादा सच्चा लीगल तरीका प्रस्तुत है :BangHead:
> आप जैसे डाउनलोड करते हैं खुशी से करें और जब वेट का मैसज़ आये तो 
> अपना इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन को रिस्टार्ट करें  और फिर  डाउनलोड करें आराम से होगा  :clap:
> फूल स्पीड के साथ कृपया उत्तर अवश्य दें

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> sajid bhai internet connection ko kaise restart karen.


जैसे नेट को कंनेक्ट करते हैं उस में डिस्कनेक्ट  का भी ऑप्शन होता है  डिस्कनेक्ट कर के  फिर से कंनेक्ट कर दीजिए हो गया रिस्टार्ट  आप का कनेक्शन 

और हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आपने कई साईट देखि  होगी जो वेटिंग टाइम दिखाती है और कुछ सेकंड्स या मिनट के बाद ही डाउनलोड करने देती है  इससे मुक्ति पाने के लिए 
> आप सभी डाउनलोड करते समय firefox का उपयोग करे और firefox  में एक addons डाल ले skipscreen 
> 
> यह जल्दी डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगी और कई बार तो वो उल जलूल नंबर भी नहीं डालने पड़ेंगे 
> 
> 
> 
> SkipScreen is a free Firefox add-on that skips the clicking and waiting on sites like RapidShare, Megaupload, Mediafire, zShare, and more!
> Never download music without it.
> add to firefox



प्रिय मित्र,  
जब  add to firefox       1
पर  क्लिक  करते हैं तो(२) सेव करने के लिए एक ऑप्शन आता है जो की Binary File (२) है और इसके साथ ही 
हमारा p c . TROJAN Threat  की वोर्निंग देता है (3) इस लिए मैं इसे लोड कर पाने में असमर्थ हूँ.
कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें.
अनु.

----------


## Dark Rider

> प्रिय मित्र,  
> जब  add to firefox       1
> पर  क्लिक  करते हैं तो(२) सेव करने के लिए एक ऑप्शन आता है जो की Binary File (२) है और इसके साथ ही 
> हमारा p c . TROJAN Threat  की वोर्निंग देता है (3) इस लिए मैं इसे लोड कर पाने में असमर्थ हूँ.
> कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें.
> अनु.
> 
> 
> Attachment 102420


जी मेरे हिसाब से इसे फेक error कहना उचित है सालो से निजी अनुभव यही कहता है की आपका antivirus इसे गलत देतेक्ट कर रहा है या फिर आपका pc पहले से ही इन्फेक्टेड है 

mozila इसे अपनी साईट पर ऐसे ही नहीं दे सकता है उम्मीद है आप मेरी बात समझ गये होंगे अच्छा antivirus काम में ले

वैसे आपका इतिहास पढकर अच्छा लगा आप एक विनम्र और सौम्य व्यक्तित्व की स्वामिनी है ऐसा कहा गया है उम्मीद है आप से आगे भी बाते होती रहेगी

----------


## sukhveer

thanks sajid bhai


> जैसे नेट को कंनेक्ट करते हैं उस में डिस्कनेक्ट  का भी ऑप्शन होता है  डिस्कनेक्ट कर के  फिर से कंनेक्ट कर दीजिए हो गया रिस्टार्ट  आप का कनेक्शन 
> 
> और हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करें

----------


## inder123in

मित्र साजिद भाई .मनोज भाई . कुछ ऐसा दीजिए जिससे ये पता चल जाये की सिस्टम की स्पीड सही है की नहीं  सिस्टम स्लो तो नही है है, और अगर है भी तो कैसे फास्ट होगा  आपका एक अनाड़ी दोस्त इंतज़ार में

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र साजिद भाई .मनोज भाई . कुछ ऐसा दीजिए जिससे ये पता चल जाये की सिस्टम की स्पीड सही है की नहीं  सिस्टम स्लो तो नही है है, और अगर है भी तो कैसे फास्ट होगा  आपका एक अनाड़ी दोस्त इंतज़ार में


भाई में तो tune up  का उपयोग करता हू मेरे लीगल वाले सूत्र में है मिल जायेगा या फिर सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांग ले

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी मेरे हिसाब से इसे फेक error कहना उचित है सालो से निजी अनुभव यही कहता है की आपका antivirus इसे गलत देतेक्ट कर रहा है या फिर आपका pc पहले से ही इन्फेक्टेड है 
> 
> mozila इसे अपनी साईट पर ऐसे ही नहीं दे सकता है उम्मीद है आप मेरी बात समझ गये होंगे अच्छा antivirus काम में ले
> 
> वैसे आपका इतिहास पढकर अच्छा लगा आप एक विनम्र और सौम्य व्यक्तित्व की स्वामिनी है ऐसा कहा गया है उम्मीद है आप से आगे भी बाते होती रहेगी



प्रिय मित्र,
अपनी तारीफ़ सुनना किसे बुरा  लगता है.   अपितु  अच्छा ही  लगता है.  
 मगर मुझे लगता है कि शायद  fullmoon ( चित्रपट विशेषज्ञ ) जी ने कुछ ज्यादा ही बढ़ा कर लिख तो नही  दिया.                         
अब अपने प्रशन पर :----
मेरे पास avast! का antivirus है और मैंने विंडो7 अभी हॉल ही में लोड कि  है और हो सकता है कि वायरस आगया हो पर किसी ने मुझे बताया है कि exe  फाइल  और यह Binary  File लोड नही करनी चाहिए यह अपने आप में ही वायरस होती हैं .
कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें.
अनु.

----------


## Dark Rider

> प्रिय मित्र टेलीफोन नम्बर बताने का शुक्रिया और 
> इन चित्रों को दिखाने के लिए भी आपका शुक्रिया, अच्छा प्रयास है. आगे बढ़ते रहो.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.
> 
> 
> 
> प्रिय मित्र fullmoon ( चित्रपट विशेषज्ञ 			) जी,
> मैंने एक प्रवृष्टि मेरे कुछ राज़ लगेंगे आपके हाथ 
> ...


मिस binary या exe फाइल फोर्मेट सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल का विंडोज का तरीका है इसके आलावा विंडोज कोई फॉर्मेट नहीं लेता है इसलिए इन दोनों फाइल का होना तो लाजमी है आज प्रत्येक विंडोज सॉफ्टवेर इन्ही फोर्मेट में आता है इसलिए चिंता की कोई बात नहीं है

----------


## a_kela

> आपने कई साईट देखि  होगी जो वेटिंग टाइम दिखाती है और कुछ सेकंड्स या मिनट के बाद ही डाउनलोड करने देती है  इससे मुक्ति पाने के लिए 
> आप सभी डाउनलोड करते समय firefox का उपयोग करे और firefox  में एक addons डाल ले skipscreen 
> 
> यह जल्दी डाउनलोड करने में आपकी मदद करेगी और कई बार तो वो उल जलूल नंबर भी नहीं डालने पड़ेंगे 
> 
> 
> 
> SkipScreen is a free Firefox add-on that skips the clicking and waiting on sites like RapidShare, Megaupload, Mediafire, zShare, and more!
> Never download music without it.
> add to firefox


 भाई मैंने skipscreen सेव कर लिया पर यह मुझसे add on   मै सेट नहीं हो रहा है कृपया करके मेरी मदद करे मै फाइल डाउनलोड करने मै लगने वाले समय से बहुत परेशान हु कभी कभी तो मन करता है अपने lap top को उठा के फेक दू पर इसमें मेरा ही घाटा है मै कंप्यूटर के बारे मै ज्यादा नहीं जनता इसलिए कृपया मेरी request मे न हसे और मेरी मदद करे या और किओ भी सज्जन मेरी मदद करे मै आभारी रहूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मैंने skipscreen सेव कर लिया पर यह मुझसे add on   मै सेट नहीं हो रहा है कृपया करके मेरी मदद करे मै फाइल डाउनलोड करने मै लगने वाले समय से बहुत परेशान हु कभी कभी तो मन करता है अपने lap top को उठा के फेक दू पर इसमें मेरा ही घाटा है मै कंप्यूटर के बारे मै ज्यादा नहीं जनता इसलिए कृपया मेरी request मे न हसे और मेरी मदद करे या और किओ भी सज्जन मेरी मदद करे मै आभारी रहूँगा


मित्र फायर फोक्स को लेटेस्ट वर्जन अपडेट करे फिर कोशिश करे |

----------


## bindal33

iska hal mere paas he

----------


## mindblocker

कुछ नया एंव ज्ञानवर्धक बतायें.. धन्यवाद्।

----------


## mzone420

> जिन सदस्यों के पास mipony नहीं है वह यहाँ से ले 
> 
> http://www.mipony.net/
> 
> यह एक डाउनलोड मेनेजर है जो डाउनलोड में मदद करता है



*मनोज भाई, एक प्रश्न मेरा भी है, mipony बेहतर है या IDM.. दोनों ही DOWNLOAD MANAGER हैं, हो सके तो थोडा विस्तार से बताये कि कोण सा बेहतर है और कैसे??  

मैंने mipony कभी USE नहीं किया है .*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई, एक प्रश्न मेरा भी है, mipony बेहतर है या IDM.. दोनों ही DOWNLOAD MANAGER हैं, हो सके तो थोडा विस्तार से बताये कि कोण सा बेहतर है और कैसे??  
> 
> मैंने mipony कभी USE नहीं किया है .*


*एक बात बता यार , रात को डाउनलोड लगा कर सोना हो तो idm में कितनी फाइल लगेगी mega upload या  repid share की 

mipony में डाउनलोड लगाकर सो जाओ , सुबह तक सब अपने आप तैयार है |मै आज भी इसी से डाउनलोड करता हू |
*

----------


## mzone420

> *एक बात बता यार , रात को डाउनलोड लगा कर सोना हो तो idm में कितनी फाइल लगेगी mega upload या  repid share की 
> 
> mipony में डाउनलोड लगाकर सो जाओ , सुबह तक सब अपने आप तैयार है |मै आज भी इसी से डाउनलोड करता हू |
> *



तो फिर आपके हिसाब से mipony ज्यादा अच्छा है?..
ठीक है तो मैं भी इसे use करना शुरू कर देता हूँ..:)

----------


## Dark Rider

> तो फिर आपके हिसाब से mipony ज्यादा अच्छा है?..
> ठीक है तो मैं भी इसे use करना शुरू कर देता हूँ..:)


हा जी जरूर कीजिये |

----------


## mindblocker

*manoj ji mujhe apne computer ka GHOST banane ke liye koi software de dijiye..... saath me kaise banana hai wo b bataiye.. PLZ..... dhanyavad|*

----------


## Sonam_delhi

*मनोज सर मेने मिक्रोसोफ्त की साईट से विन्दोव्स ७ डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल कर के अपडेट कर ली हे , मगर वो एक महीने के लिए फ्री हे , करपया कर के मुझे बताएं की में केसे उसे फुल करू , और अपडेट भी कर सकू . आशा करती हूँ जल्द उत्तर मिलेगा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज सर मेने मिक्रोसोफ्त की साईट से विन्दोव्स ७ डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल कर के अपडेट कर ली हे , मगर वो एक महीने के लिए फ्री हे , करपया कर के मुझे बताएं की में केसे उसे फुल करू , और अपडेट भी कर सकू . आशा करती हूँ जल्द उत्तर मिलेगा*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post206327

----------


## JEETJAWAN

शुक्रिया मित्र आपको भी बधाई हो ।:salut:

----------


## JEETJAWAN

धन्यवाद मनोज जी ....मेरी तरफ से रेपो+

----------


## Devil khan

मनोज भाई क्या हाल है .........

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई क्या हाल है .........


मस्त है जी ......................

----------


## badboy123455

> मस्त है जी ......................


*

मेने भी रात को इस सूत्र में थोड़ी मस्ती की थी लेकिन सुबह मिटा थी .........*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> 
> मेने भी रात को इस सूत्र में थोड़ी मस्ती की थी लेकिन सुबह मिटा थी .........*


मेने देख ली थी |:)

----------


## badboy123455

> मेने देख ली थी |:)


*मर गए....नियामक जी ने देख लिया*

----------


## Sonam_delhi

मनोज सर आपने जो लिंक दिया हे , वहाँ पर मुझे अपडेट करने का तरीका तो मिल गया , उसके लिए आपका धन्यवाद  , मगर सर मेरा ३० दिन का तरायल वर हे . उसके लिए "की" भी तो चाहिए होगी . please provide me.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज सर आपने जो लिंक दिया हे , वहाँ पर मुझे अपडेट करने का तरीका तो मिल गया , उसके लिए आपका धन्यवाद  , मगर सर मेरा ३० दिन का तरायल वर हे . उसके लिए "की" भी तो चाहिए होगी . please provide me.


इसके लिए मै आपको pm कर रहा हू चेक कीजिये |

----------

